# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  И.Прокофьев. Советская авиация в боях над Красным Бором и Смердыней

## Д.Срибный

Книга Ильи Прокофьева "Советская авиация в боях над Красным Бором и Смердыней. Февраль-Март 1943" была издана в Санкт-Петербурге в 2008 г. Книга сразу вызвала немалый интерес у читателя, но в связи с весьма ограниченным тиражом книги - всего 500 экземпляров, приобрести ее удалось далеко не всем желающим.

Идя навстречу пожеланиям читателей, автор предоставил книгу для публикации на нашем сайте, за что ему от всех нас большая благодарность!

Книга на сайте www.airforce.ru

Сегодня публикуется первая часть книги.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Первая часть "Красноборская операция" выложена полностью.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Кстати, на следующей неделе автор будет в Москве, и он мог бы захватить несколько экземпляров, если найдутся желающие.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Книга выложена целиком + pdf файл

----------

